# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  las norias de Hamah

## perdiguera

Hamah es una ciudad siria a la que atraviesa el río Orontes el cual al paso por la ciudad es elevado mediante unos grupos de norias de madera y el agua se distribuye para regadío mediante una serie de acueductos, anteriormente tambíen se aprovechaban para agua potable.
Las norias actuales, unas 16, son muy antiguas y prácticamente no funcionan debido a la presa de Qatinah situada aguas arriba que retiene el agua y no deja pasar caudal suficiente para hacerlas funcionar y han acabado siendo una atracción turística.
Su edad es de más de 400 años, aunque hay algunas realizaciones del tiempo de los romanos no han llegado a nuestros días.
El diámetro de la mayor es de más de 20 m.













Como veis están en el centro de la ciudad y están visibles los acueductos que llevaban el agua.

----------


## jasg555

Me gustan mucho éste tipo de estructuras hidraúlicas. En España, que había bastantes podrían ser un buen atractivo turístico.

 Esa noria es espectacular.

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por las fotos e información perdiguera.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos extraordinarias, una maravilla de obra hidraulica.
Gracias Perdiguera

----------


## REEGE

Buenas fotos y una noria preciosa... has hecho un viaje y no has dejado escapar todo lo hidráulico. Muchas gracias por esas maravillas.

----------


## suer

Preciosas imágenes Perdiguera. Gracias por mostrárnoslas.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionantes los aparatos hidráulicos antiguos. Muchas gracias por las imágenes, aunque con mucho retraso, ya que no las había visto.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

Sería una lástima que con las turbulencias sociales y políticas que está viviendo el país y en concreto esta ciudad, se viesen afectadas estas construcciones tan hermosas.

----------

